# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Lenia e nenshtetesis

## marsida883

A mund te me jepni nje shembull si mund te shkruaj nje  Kerkesa e shtetasit shqiptar drejtuar Presidentit te Republikes per lenien e nenshtetesis. 
Faliminderi,

----------

